# Rant cause it makes me feel better



## BS73149 (Nov 18, 2015)

Can you please tell me how the heck we can do a trash out, and now 3 months later get a call back that says that there is 30 cubes still on the property when I know dam well that there is not, unless someone in this crap hole town has been dumping on the property. I also did a icc inspection less that a month ago, took 150 pics of the property. Now your pos inspector wants to go to the property. I'm thinking let's go to the person who has been doing the grass cut that doesn't know how to weedeat. It's not like it's around the corner either. It's over a hour drive. Y am held liable for something that was done 4 months ago, and obviously I haven't been the only one on the property because someone has been cutting the grass. There should be a statue of limitations


----------



## MPSFIRM (Dec 28, 2015)

BS73149 said:


> Can you please tell me how the heck we can do a trash out, and now 3 months later get a call back that says that there is 30 cubes still on the property when I know dam well that there is not, unless someone in this crap hole town has been dumping on the property. I also did a icc inspection less that a month ago, took 150 pics of the property. Now your pos inspector wants to go to the property. I'm thinking let's go to the person who has been doing the grass cut that doesn't know how to weedeat. It's not like it's around the corner either. It's over a hour drive. Y am held liable for something that was done 4 months ago, and obviously I haven't been the only one on the property because someone has been cutting the grass. There should be a statue of limitations


If you have over 150 photos from an ICC check that show a 360 view of the entire property then you CANT be held liable. Now if you do not have photos from your ICC showing the entire property then it makes sense the client may believe you were hiding the debris in your photos. While I can understand your frustration and agree it is BS there is not a ton you can do about it without photos. This is why I always take a plethora of photos and only submit what needed. You never know when you have to cover your ass.


----------



## BS73149 (Nov 18, 2015)

Oh I got the photos, not only the icc pics but also the first ones from where we removed 75 cubic yards. Y are they waiting so long after the jobs has been done, and paid to send out the inspector. Shouldn't the inspection be done b4 the net 30 is up?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

The real question here is what company is doing this to you?


----------



## JenkinsHB (Apr 11, 2012)

Sounds like it reconveyed from HUD. That's why it took 4 months.


----------



## AceVentura (Sep 6, 2015)

JenkinsHB said:


> Sounds like it reconveyed from HUD. That's why it took 4 months.


I believe HUD has probably had enough of the properties not being in conveyance condition, with that said an increase in reconveys would get the point across to mortgagees to get qualified parties to complete the work and complete the work properly.

HUD has the scheduled reimbursements, this is a reimbursement that the mortgagees should receive max per the work performed, it should have no bearing on what a contractor charges for work performed. Sensibility suggests that the mortgagees should pay for the services performed and if they are taking a hit on the HUD reimbursement that is just a hit they should take for writing a bad loan.

With mortgagees failure to have any oversight into the multiple tiered contracting in which there is no money at the bottom to those performing labor and providing materials. While properties are being conveyed, they are not in conveyance condition. Conveyance Condition is clearly established through the various mortgagees letters that some parties receiving little to no money for working do not even no exist.

The next establishment in the matters is that in the Mortgagee Letters it clearly states that the mortgagee is held responsible for all actions of any party in contracts to which includes the "Nationals", with this said there should be more incentive from the Mortgagee perspective to go direct to local contractors whom know what conveyance condition is, how to achieve conveyance condition, and how to perform the work properly.

All these "Nationals" have no idea what the term conveyance condition even means they are in it for a quick profit at the expense of the Mortgagee, the laborer, and the US Tax Payer.

As soon as a large national gets a large enough mortgagee bit hard enough because of their failures to perform due diligence and adhere to the Federal Government requirements for the Conveyance of properties per guidelines maybe the point will get across.

I could personally list off hundreds upon hundreds of properties that should never have been conveyed, properties I marked off as not in conveyance condition and in most instances requiring substantial investment from the Mortgagees due to what is referred to as Mortgagee Neglect.

If a property had a proper Initial Secure (which in my opinion is an extremely rare trade in its own which I specialize in) the property is then already in conveyance condition without the requirement to perform any work other then seasonal items such as grass cuts or wints. (Also if required major preventive services such as emergency roof repairs)

The problem being that few if any understand conveyance condition, a property can be conveyed with debris and personals, and other allowables remaining as long as they are documented along with all other issues upon initial secure.

Now the Nationals get greedy, do not bother to get qualified contractors to perform their initials secures so that the property can be conveyed immediately, the reason they do this is so they can milk the allowable until its gone. Problem being after that is in those time frames a lot can happen to cause mortgagee neglect such as flooding etc.

Bottom line its a system built on greed with very few contractors out there properly performing to the guidelines as established for FHA insurances, and the same issue with the higher end "prime contractors" commonly referred to as "Nationals".

Maybe a banking exec will read this over the weekend and just realize there mistakes, send the BOTG the work direct as there is no difference in the BOTG getting the work performed and information up the ladder. The only difference that will be seen is qualified contractors performing work properly with payments issued on time and properly, with less reconveyances and costs to the mortgagees, and ultimately less expense to the US tax payer as uncessary damages will not be being reimbursed by the FHA / HUD insurance funds.


----------



## BS73149 (Nov 18, 2015)

When we got there someone had dumped some debris so we removed it. When we were coming back from the store we came upon a truck on the property, when we confronted them the stated that they aswell worked for the bank and were there to tear up the floor, because there was a severe mold issue in the main structure. Witch I had bid on twice before. I was the one who found the mold when I did the cleanout, come to find out....they work for the same company as we do. Wth. It gets better as we r pulling out we went around to do one last check and these ********( excuse my language) had dumped close to 4cyd of tree limbs right in the same place we had just cleaned up from where the last stuff was dumped. Are you kidding me!?!?!!! I literally fogged th window from the heat coming off my head. I can't take it anymore, but we can't quit, it's our only pay check.


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Don't worry you will be back next month to pickup the remaining debris.


----------



## disgusted (Sep 18, 2015)

All these "Nationals" have no idea what the term conveyance condition even means they are in it for a quick profit at the expense of the Mortgagee, the laborer, and the US Tax Payer.
[/QUOTE]

This is so true, back when I still did orders for the lying, thieving Nationals time and time again I questioned the cube farm exactly what they considered convey condition and time and time again I was told it depends on the lenders requirements. Well, we all know that the one thing the government ( FHA, Fannie,Freddy, etc.) have in place is guidelines, with a lot of words. Like they say, when doing government work, do it their way or don't do it at all.


----------



## JenkinsHB (Apr 11, 2012)

disgusted said:


> I was told it depends on the lenders requirements.


They are just covering their asses. When in doubt, bid it out.


----------



## Bigtrucker (Mar 18, 2014)

*Grow a pair*



BS73149 said:


> When we got there someone had dumped some debris so we removed it. When we were coming back from the store we came upon a truck on the property, when we confronted them the stated that they aswell worked for the bank and were there to tear up the floor, because there was a severe mold issue in the main structure. Witch I had bid on twice before. I was the one who found the mold when I did the cleanout, come to find out....they work for the same company as we do. Wth. It gets better as we r pulling out we went around to do one last check and these ********( excuse my language) had dumped close to 4cyd of tree limbs right in the same place we had just cleaned up from where the last stuff was dumped. Are you kidding me!?!?!!! I literally fogged th window from the heat coming off my head. I can't take it anymore, but we can't quit, it's our only pay check.


ARE YOU FOR REAL
You drove over a hour away and picked up 30 yards for free.
Then go to the store and come back and another contractor dumps more debris. And all you do is fog up your windows.

Don't mean to be rude but for crying out loud 
Here's some advise don't let ANYONE take advantage of you.
You had pics of the old debris and can show this is new debris.
But you take it anyway costing you hundreds of dollars. Then you catch another contractor dumping new debris.
STOP being a push over. 
Stand your ground and fight for yourself. I would have told them to ******
and I certainly wouldn't have done it for free.

JUST WOW


----------



## JenkinsHB (Apr 11, 2012)

Bigtrucker said:


> ARE YOU FOR REAL
> You drove over a hour away and picked up 30 yards for free.
> Then go to the store and come back and another contractor dumps more debris. And all you do is fog up your windows.


This is your competition.


----------



## Bigtrucker (Mar 18, 2014)

*I surrender*



JenkinsHB said:


> This is your competition.


I cant compete with free Ill be ok though. Been studying a few hand books


Would you like fries with that.

Hello welcome to Wal-Mart.


----------



## BS73149 (Nov 18, 2015)

I am learning for every $1000 make, I make them $10,000. Competition, it would have been easier to swallow if it was a competor, no they worked for the same company that I do. 
When I called the office to notify them of what was going on, they laughed and said I'll call them. I'm done! I have a meeting on Monday with a potential new client where I make the pay scale. I'm done with nationals, I'm going straigjt for reo's. I will work for the Realitor them self, more insurance, but who cares, since I've been loosing my ass on these cheap sob's


----------

